# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Tặng ngay xe Hot Wheels khi mua phần ăn Chicky

## trangrose

:clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown: Từ hôm nay, chương trình “Ăn Chicky Meal, Đua Hot Wheels” đã được áp dụng tại tất cả cửa hàng KFC trên toàn quốc. Với mỗi phần ăn “*Mom 'n Kids*” hoặc “*Dad 'n Kids*” chỉ với 99.000đ hoặc khi mua 2 phần ăn *Chicky Meal*, cha mẹ sẽ cùng bé có một bữa ăn đầy đủ, ngon miệng, hơn nữa *các bé sẽ được nhận ngay 1 xe Hot Wheels cực cool và ngầu luôn*; tiết kiệm đến hơn 30.000đ so với giá xe Hot Wheels ngoài thị trường. :batting eyelashes:  :batting eyelashes:  :batting eyelashes: Không những thế, tại các nhà hàng* KFC còn có sẵn đường đua cho các bé thỏa sức tranh tài “tay đua kiệt xuất”* cùng các bạn nữa đấy nhé! Quá vui luôn…!
Áp dụng cho cả Giao hàng tận nơi (tổng đài 1800 6088 miễn phí cuộc gọi và giao hàng trên toàn quốc). Không áp dụng cho đơn hàng lớn hơn 2 triệu đồng, thẻ giảm giá VIP, FAMILY hoặc các chương trình khuyến mại khác. Riêng thẻ Chicky Card hoặc thẻ đối tác của Chicky, chỉ được giảm giá trên phần ăn Chicky Meal.

----------

